# My laptop charger wont work



## Com (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok so I was using it as normal and all of a sudden it smelled bad and it was the charger so I took it off and it smelled like smoke so I let it rest and when I tilted my laptop this thing came off from where I connect my charger like 2 spikes in the bottom and a hole on top then I tried charging my laptop but it don't work anymore so what do I do now?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

was this connected to the cable ?? take it to a repairshop to see whether the board is damaged or it's just the cable ..


----------



## Com (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea i put it back in the charger and it works but sometimes I have to put it to a certain position


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still confused as to whether the piece came away from the laptop of the charger lead .. but it obviously requires to be re-soldered correctly back in place, it's important that the polarity is correct so I would suggest that you take it to someone that you know and trust (regarding repair work) before the damage becomes irreparable .. bad contacts cause arcing which slowly burns whatever is connected to it away!


----------



## markfinn (Jul 18, 2011)

It's difficult to say without seeing it,but I suspect a bad wire. Usually, you can move around easily tell the wires, or if the lights go off. In particular check it into the power adapter, but also check the cable from the power brick to the laptop.


----------



## Com (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you know how to fix a bad wire if that's it?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

do you have a digital or a web cam that you can use to take a photograph and upload it so we can see the damage ?


----------



## Com (Jul 15, 2011)

Uhh yea but my charger is like messing up so when I charge it I'll tell u


----------



## hateandfriends (Aug 2, 2011)

Same thing happened to my younger brother. If you don't move your laptop around much, you can take the wire in the position it works. Can you give us a picture? You can also find some cheap ac adapters online on eBay.


----------

